# High stucco ceilling



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I need your advice on this one. We will be painting a high stucco ceilling next week. It's an old church converted to a spa. I have 3 choices of paint : sw dryfall, Glidden dryfall, or regular Glidden ultra ceilling Paint.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Pic of the ceilling


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We don't use Glidden, but I would go with a ceiling paint, not Dryfall.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> We don't use Glidden, but I would go with a ceiling paint, not Dryfall.


Si you think i could do it in 1 coat like à dryfall?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Prime coat

Finish coat ceiling flat


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Will go with flat.
Should I cover the concrete floor? There will be vinyl floor glued to the concrete.
Plastic?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Kevin. 

I have done some banks where they insist on dryfall. Is there a designer spec? If so you need to follow the spec regardless to what you feel is best.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Prime it and then paint it with Latex Flat. I would not be too concerned about the flooring, just don't go crazy with spatter. A little bit on the floor will not effect the new flooring. I would think that Dryfall would be harder to clean up.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I agree with Kevin.
> 
> I have done some banks where they insist on dryfall. Is there a designer spec? If so you need to follow the spec regardless to what you feel is best.


I need the approval from the architect, but he should go with what I propose. The orinal spec was eggshell!!!!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I think the bigger issue here would be not dryfall but don't fall!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Id use ceiling paint also. 

Another thing. Do you have more sections for that staging? Looks a little short to me.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Id use ceiling paint also.
> 
> Another thing. Do you have more sections for that staging? Looks a little short to me.


Not a problem, I always hire painters with long arms!!!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Not a problem, I always hire painters with long arms!!!!!



LOL :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## PeintureLavergne.com (Dec 17, 2011)

Bm Has a primer that makes awesome ceilings... Nice looking and cheap. I don't remember the name of the product but if you want i can look into it.
Definately would,nt go with DryFall I did a 9000sqft church ceiling and never will I do a ceiling other then steel deck with it _if I can avoid it...
Do not cover the floor_Clean the dust after_
If you need an extra pump pm!
Nice job by the way!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

PeintureLavergne.com said:


> Bm Has a primer that makes awesome ceilings... Nice looking and cheap. I don't remember the name of the product but if you want i can look into it.
> Definately would,nt go with DryFall I did a 9000sqft church ceiling and never will I do a ceiling other then steel deck with it _if I can avoid it...
> Do not cover the floor_Clean the dust after_
> If you need an extra pump pm!
> Nice job by the way!


Merci, we are going with ultra hide standard ceilling paint. Does the pump comes with a set of hands!!!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We started the job today and went with regular ceilling flat...it will take 3-4 coats  . I'm thinking going with a block filler followed by a coat of ceilling paint. Any tought on that???


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> We started the job today and went with regular ceilling flat...it will take 3-4 coats  . I'm thinking going with a block filler followed by a coat of ceilling paint. Any tought on that???


Why 3-4 coats?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> We started the job today and went with regular ceilling flat...it will take 3-4 coats  . I'm thinking going with a block filler followed by a coat of ceilling paint. Any tought on that???


I would shoot it with a 519-619 or even go with a .021 then back roll. Two guys hould fly through that thing. Start with 12 fives for the first coat


----------

